# Famous Landmarks of Europe



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome! New thread for our images and videos of the famous landmarks of Europe, both old and new, from must-see museums to modern skyscrapers.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London: London Eye*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## ArcticStunt (Oct 10, 2009)

(deleted)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rome: Colosseum*



The Colosseum is nowadays one of the greatest icons of the Humanity. It managed to survive for over more than two millenniums and it shows some dark sides of the entertainment as a regulator of the social mood. It was built during the periods of the emperors Vespasian, Titus and Domitian (of the Flavian Dinasty), in the same place of a smaller amphitheater who was destroyed on the Great Fire of Rome (64 A.D.). Though it’s famous for the gladiator fights and the huge spectacles with elevator systems and underground passageways, in most of its 2000 years it actually was used as a cemetery, for secret rituals, as a fortress, for ceremonies of the Catholic Church and even as a resource center for those who stole the noble materials of the facades and the rocks of the structure, far away from the romantic image we have of the building itself.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London: Tower Bridge*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD.:


----------



## Sky HI (Oct 13, 2009)

Peace Palace The Hague Holland


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Liverpool: Anglican Cathedral*





With a heavyly-marked Neogothic style, the Anglican Cathedral of Liverpool is probably one of the most imposing cathedrals in the world, which also dominates the view of the city thanks to its location in one of the higher hills. Built over more than 70 years, it is especially striking for the gigantism adopted in its details, especially in the interior design, with passageways and bridges that cross in the open spaces.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Barcelona: Agbar Tower *







The Torre Glòries, formerly known as Torre Agbar, is a 38-story skyscraper located between Avinguda Diagonal and Carrer Badajoz, near Plaça de les Glòries Catalanes, which marks the gateway to the new technological district of Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. It was designed by French architect Jean Nouvel in association with the Spanish firm b720 Fermín Vázquez Arquitectos and built by Dragados. The Torre Glòries is located in the Poblenou neighbourhood of Barcelona and it was originally named after its owners, the Agbar Group, a holding company whose interests include the Barcelona water company Aigües de Barcelona. The tower measures a total of 50,693 m2 (545,650 sq ft), of which 30,000 m2 (320,000 sq ft) are offices, 3,210 m2 (34,600 sq ft) technical facilities, 8,132 m2 (87,530 sq ft) services, including an auditorium, and 9,132 m2 (98,300 sq ft) parking space. It cost €130 million to build.
(Source of Text)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Berlin: Brandeburg Gate*




The Brandenburg Gate is an 18th-century neoclassical monument in Berlin, built on the orders of Prussian king Frederick William II after the temporary restoration of order during the Batavian Revolution.[1] One of the best-known landmarks of Germany, it was built on the site of a former city gate that marked the start of the road from Berlin to the town of Brandenburg an der Havel, which used to be capital of the Margraviate of Brandenburg. It is located in the western part of the city centre of Berlin within Mitte, at the junction of Unter den Linden and Ebertstraße, immediately west of the Pariser Platz. One block to the north stands the Reichstag building, which houses the German parliament (Bundestag). The gate is the monumental entry to Unter den Linden, a boulevard of linden trees which led directly to the royal City Palace of the Prussian monarchs. Throughout its existence, the Brandenburg Gate was often a site for major historical events and is today considered not only as a symbol of the tumultuous history of Europe and Germany, but also of European unity and peace.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

[size]*Paris: Eiffel Tower*[/size]




Constructed from 1887 to 1889 as the entrance to the 1889 World's Fair, the Eiffel Tower was initially criticised by some of France's leading artists and intellectuals for its design, but it has become a global cultural icon of France and one of the most recognisable structures in the world. The Eiffel Tower is the most-visited paid monument in the world; 6.91 million people ascended it in 2015. The tower is 324 metres (1,063 ft) tall, about the same height as an 81-storey building, and the tallest structure in Paris. Its base is square, measuring 125 metres (410 ft) on each side. During its construction, the Eiffel Tower surpassed the Washington Monument to become the tallest man-made structure in the world, a title it held for 41 years until the Chrysler Building in New York City was finished in 1930. It was the first structure to reach a height of 300 metres. Due to the addition of a broadcasting aerial at the top of the tower in 1957, it is now taller than the Chrysler Building by 5.2 metres (17 ft). Excluding transmitters, the Eiffel Tower is the second tallest free-standing structure in France after the Millau Viaduct. The tower has three levels for visitors, with restaurants on the first and second levels. The top level's upper platform is 276 m (906 ft) above the ground – the highest observation deck accessible to the public in the European Union. Tickets can be purchased to ascend by stairs or lift to the first and second levels. The climb from ground level to the first level is over 300 steps, as is the climb from the first level to the second. Although there is a staircase to the top level, it is usually accessible only by lift.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------

